# What is the prettiest coffee machine?



## samp (Jan 27, 2016)

Ok so I'm a super noob but was wondering what people think the prettiest machine out there is?

I need a bit off ammo against the wife to upgrade from my Jura c50 b2c to a proper set!

Pictures would be great if you have them around.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6098/6348686758_e2295abae5.jpg


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

People had a lot of love for this GS3: http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/291663468992

Seriously, it's difficult to say what's nice looking and what's not. I like the looks of Sage and Rocket machines. But in the end, most of them look fairly similar and boring. Grinders have a lot more variability, I'd say.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

mine


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

If she doesn't like this then find a new wife


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder - expect a variety of answers!


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Slayer espresso machines are the best looking espresso machines.

[/threadclosed]


----------



## markf (Nov 18, 2015)

I quite like the Linea mini - hopefully one day (far far away) for me


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

TomBurtonArt said:


> Slayer espresso machines are the best looking espresso machines.
> 
> [/threadclosed]


I am very (very) good looking (see note) but no one has ever thought me pretty....

Note: OK OK I am obviously a ugly munter but my point still stands good/best looking does not equal pretty.

Quite apart from the adage "No accounting for taste"


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Drewster said:


> I am very (very) good looking (see note) but no one has ever thought me pretty....
> 
> Note: OK OK I am obviously a ugly munter but my point still stands good/best looking does not equal pretty.
> 
> Quite apart from the adage "No accounting for taste"


Are you drunk?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

TomBurtonArt said:


> Are you drunk?


No quite sober and lucid I'm afraid :-(


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

And it makes cracking coffee, more to the point!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

This,,,


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

That looks like two green alien rabbits


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

This thread needed a price cap I think


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

look no further than the Anza, , yes, we will be cladding our humble classics in concrete tomorrow


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I love the lambro


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

The drip tray leaves a little to be desired


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

That's what I Want to make ... But with s nice drip tray .... Got a link to website for it ?


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

In the wildcard catagory


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

Elektra

Elektra Barlume









VA black Eagle









VA Athena









Speedster









Mirage lever version - standard version equally beautiful


----------



## dlight (Nov 11, 2014)

Timeless design, probably over 25 years old now, in exceptional condition.


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

Also the old levers from Gaggia and Faema are beautiful on the customer side ( not that pretty on the front)

































But San Marco also made some


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Genuinely would rather have a classic than a speedster, so unnecessary.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I can't help but love the industrial looks of Linea PBs


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

dlight said:


> Timeless design, probably over 25 years old now, in exceptional condition.


I dont like the hairy belly button motif though on this model ..... glad they dropped that for the newer stuff


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Pretty just isn't a word that I would apply to a coffee machine.

It's an appliance.

Like a fridge.

More interested in how easy it is to use and how good the output is.

That doesn't mean I can't appreciate some good engineering and the skills involved in producing a high quality product.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

P1040509 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> P1040509 by wjheenan, on Flickr


good to see a man happy with what he has!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> good to see a man happy with what he has!


Apart from the skew whiff drip tray cover


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

That just adds character!

Like a lop-sided grin


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

h1udd said:


> That's what I Want to make ... But with s nice drip tray .... Got a link to website for it ?


This is where I found the image

This is \ these are the where it was made (first link)

Second link is where i found the image

all roads lead to third link

http://www.keesvanderwesten.com/



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/436778863832190497/

http://thebeanstalker.com/2011/diy-home-made-espresso-machines


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Some very nee machine posted so far.

A bit different but I really do like these.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/252250992136?adgroupid=13585920426&hlpht=true&hlpv=2&rlsatarget=pla-142405558626&ul_ref=http%253A%252F%252Frover.ebay.com%252Frover%252F1%252F710-134428-41853-0%252F2%253Fipn%253Dicep%2526icep_id%253D67%2526mtid%253D1673%2526kwid%253D1%2526crlp%253D50600204586_563391%2526icep_item_id%253D252250992136%2526itemid%253D252250992136%2526icep_meta_categ_id%253D11700%2526icep_etrs%253DY%2526icep_epid%253D-999%2526icep_ctlg%253D-999%2526icep_cond%253DNew%2526targetid%253D142405558626%2526rpc%253D0.00%2526rpc_upld_id%253D0%2526device%253Dt%2526icep_msku_flag%253Dn%2526icep_cbt%253Dy%2526adtype%253Dpla%2526googleloc%253D1007208%2526poi%253D%2526campaignid%253D207297426%2526adgroupid%253D13585920426%2526rlsatarget%253Dpla-142405558626%2526gclid%253DCIjl0-CEz8oCFVKZGwodI00O3A%2526srcrot%253D710-134428-41853-0%2526rvr_id%253D973976853575&adtype=pla&ff3=1&lpid=122&poi=&ul_noapp=true&limghlpsr=true&googleloc=1007208&device=t&chn=ps&campaignid=207297426&crdt=0&ff12=67&ff11=ICEP3.0.0-L&ff14=122&viphx=1&ops=true&ff13=80

I quite like this too;

http://www.japantrendshop.com/star-wars-nestle-gold-blend-coffee-machine-p-1613.html


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

KVDW Speedster for me, all the KVDW machines are pretty stunning tho.


----------



## ReecesCuppa (Jan 6, 2016)

This one is great (maybe not in pink for a guy though







) My gf likes it, too.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

For brewed the Ratio Eight takes some beating in my view:

http://ratiocoffee.com


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Marco SP9 takes my brewer choice


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Phil104 said:


> For brewed the Ratio Eight takes some beating in my view:
> 
> http://ratiocoffee.com
> 
> View attachment 18975


IMHO Chemex Ottomatic looks better:


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

Still not very good looking - remove the chemex and it is


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

classic gaggias from late 1950's IMHO







~


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

I do have an Gaggia America 2 group, high feets and higher than normal groups, could place large cups! In My trailer an Gaggia Orione (Spanish) 2 group, great coffees.


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

ReecesCuppa said:


> View attachment 18968
> 
> 
> This one is great (maybe not in pink for a guy though
> ...


Wrong thread

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=29313


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

If we're taking Brewed now:


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

risky said:


> If we're taking Brewed now:


What sort of machinery is that...?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

PPapa said:


> What sort of machinery is that...?


Alpha Dominche Steampunk

http://alphadominche.mobi


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

A godawful bitch to clean is what.


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

That mobile website looks striking but is awful to navigate in order to collect information.


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

That website is unusable on my desktop.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Please keep the posts machine related.

Some recent posts with photos of ladies have drawn comments that have led to objections and have been respectfully removed.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

From follows function. Excessive uptarting is repulsive, e.g. the Europiccola Professional Lusso is beautiful but the Stradivari is daft: the vulgar expression "tits on a bull" springs to mind. I'm in two minds about the eagle on top, though - a wee bit of bombast seems to rather go with them, the way Rolls-Royce went to town on the radiator cap. OTOH I like to rest my hand on the boiler cap when pulling a shot so the eagle would get in the way.

E61 machines with a couple of wands either side have a sort of insectile beauty, too, as long as the boxy body isn't finished in 60s crackle or hospital colours. Black, startling red or stainless steel seem to work best. I haven't seen any non-E61 electric-pump machines I'd call beautiful, including my own Lelit.

I think I'd give the golden apple to the Microcasa a leva, even the one with the eagle on top, with that late '50s Gaggia triple-header very close behind.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Glenn said:


> Please keep the posts machine related.
> 
> Some recent posts with photos of ladies have drawn comments that have led to objections and have been respectfully removed.


Damn. Missed them.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Vieux Clou said:


> From follows function. Excessive uptarting is repulsive, e.g. the Europiccola Professional Lusso is beautiful but the Stradivari is daft: the vulgar expression "tits on a bull" springs to mind. I'm in two minds about the eagle on top, though - a wee bit of bombast seems to rather go with them, the way Rolls-Royce went to town on the radiator cap. OTOH I like to rest my hand on the boiler cap when pulling a shot so the eagle would get in the way.
> 
> E61 machines with a couple of wands either side have a sort of insectile beauty, too, as long as the boxy body isn't finished in 60s crackle or hospital colours. Black, startling red or stainless steel seem to work best. I haven't seen any non-E61 electric-pump machines I'd call beautiful, including my own Lelit.
> 
> I think I'd give the golden apple to the Microcasa a leva, even the one with the eagle on top, with that late '50s Gaggia triple-header very close behind.


Hmm, I think this rather dismisses 'form', afterall there isn't a huge amount between most of the prosumer machines, people end up buying because of the looks. Rocket makes a business out of it, as does KVDW.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Glenn said:


> Please keep the posts machine related.
> 
> Some recent posts with photos of ladies have drawn comments that have led to objections and have been respectfully removed.


Shame. They were this thread's one redeeming feature.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Dylan said:


> Hmm, I think this rather dismisses 'form', afterall there isn't a huge amount between most of the prosumer machines, people end up buying because of the looks. Rocket makes a business out of it, as does KVDW.


I'm thinking mostly of machines that are basically a base, a rear column and a boxy top. OK, they haven't got much option or justification for doing it otherwise but that doesn't make them beautiful, even though their form has followed their function.

KVDW I didn't know. They wouldn't look out of place in Men in Black - wee bit OTT for may taste. The Rockets are OK.


----------

